# 14" monster rhom piXXXXXXXXX



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

heres some new shots tonite, measures hium exactly 14 inches!!!!!!!!!!!!!! huge beast


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

another pic, very massive fish


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

u try hand feeding him yet ??


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

AWESOME!!!! I bet he is psycho!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

hes a crazy mo fo, will eat anything given to him, hes not handfeeding yet but youll know the second he rips something out my hand! hes been in the tank for about 3 weeks now, how long till u th ink hes completely settled?


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more pix,


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more......


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

THATS AN AWESOME P.!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

pyrokingbrand said:


> THATS AN AWESOME P.!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]842036[/snapback]​


thanks







hes awesome, so fuking intimidating!!!!!!!!! hell kill anything


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

SWEEET!!!! Very nice!

Can you get any better pix?


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Serygo said:


> SWEEET!!!! Very nice!
> 
> Can you get any better pix?
> [snapback]842041[/snapback]​


i know sorry aboutt he quality camera phone, these pix do NO justice to this fish, im gonna get a awesome camera hopefully tomorrow, then youll truly appreciate him, geroge had told me this was one of the nicest and most aggressive one hes had in a very long time, its a very dark fish but my camera doesnt compliment him nearly as much.. youll see when i get a good camera very soon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sweet rhom you got there!


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Get a picture with a ruler next to him.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Sweet rhom you got there!
> [snapback]842052[/snapback]​


thanks man







more pix..


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

another,...


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> Get a picture with a ruler next to him.
> [snapback]842053[/snapback]​


will do asap


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more....


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more, look how dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

.............such a beast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

moreee


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

........


----------



## Rocco (Dec 18, 2004)

FRIGGIN AWESOME MAN!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Rocco said:


> FRIGGIN AWESOME MAN!!
> [snapback]842130[/snapback]​


thanks dude


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats a sweet rhom you got there dude


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Nice rhom man, looks real healthy.

So did you finally get what you wanted w/ this guy?


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

nice fish. i love to see the huge rhoms.


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

yorkshire said:


> Thats a sweet rhom you got there dude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks man... i like yours too! yours smiles for you


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

traumatic said:


> Nice rhom man, looks real healthy.
> 
> So did you finally get what you wanted w/ this guy?
> [snapback]842393[/snapback]​


definately, everything and more thanks


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

more pix,,,, UP CLOSE AND PERSONAL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

another!!!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

turning around


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

sucha damn beast!!!!!! will get clearer pix soon! thanks for the compliments everyone


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

amazing rhom. a feeding video would make you the man for at least several days!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

WOW HE is Huge


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

MR HARLEY said:


> WOW HE is Huge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he definately is! the thng is hes so big at 14" and the thing is hes so massive its rediculous.. the massiveness is the craziest part...


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

dutchfrompredator said:


> amazing rhom. a feeding video would make you the man for at least several days!
> [snapback]842530[/snapback]​


im gonna try and get a huge rat and not feed the rhom for about 1-2 weeks so rite when i drop the rat in hell go nuts, just waiting to get an awesome digital camera and follow that with a nice camcorder and ill do it!, probably could finish a huge rat in 3-4 bites, ive fed him 7" feeder that only took him 2 bites!!!!!!!!! i threw in a chunk of raw lean cut meat in the tank the size of my fist and he ate it in two bites, it took me longer to cut that thick lean meat then he did chopping it up with his razor sharpe teeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes nuts


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Damn, thats a sweet motherf'n rhom.


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

that,s a very nice rhom you got there damn nice black color look,s awesome


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

remyo said:


> that,s a very nice rhom you got there damn nice black color look,s awesome
> [snapback]842738[/snapback]​


thanks , hes freakin awesome, makes his presence known!


----------



## mypiranhas (Dec 28, 2004)

piranhafreak007 said:


> im gonna try and get a huge rat and not feed the rhom for about 1-2 weeks so rite when i drop the rat in hell go nuts, just waiting to get an awesome digital camera and follow that with a nice camcorder and ill do it!, probably could finish a huge rat in 3-4 bites, ive fed him 7" feeder that only took him 2 bites!!!!!!!!! i threw in a chunk of raw lean cut meat in the tank the size of my fist and he ate it in two bites, it took me longer to cut that thick lean meat then he did chopping it up with his razor sharpe teeth!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hes nuts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow, spectacular specimen! do you know where it's from? how long in captivity? how much/often does he eat, any info from previous owner...? what size tank is that? what kind of filtration you using? damn i'm jealous, must be hard to leave the house!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

mypiranhas said:


> wow, spectacular specimen! do you know where it's from? how long in captivity? how much/often does he eat, any info from previous owner...? what size tank is that? what kind of filtration you using? damn i'm jealous, must be hard to leave the house!
> [snapback]842787[/snapback]​


thanks for the comp[liments, hes in a 125 all by himself, hell eat just about everyday, george had this fish for about 2 weeks and its a peru.. for filtration, i have 3 whisper 3 filters







tank is nice and clean with 3 of them







and yes very hard to ever leave this beast


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Whoa, that guy is an absolute beast.

Can't wait to see pics on a better camera!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

you know you can post multiple pics in one post


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> u try hand feeding him yet ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 more like feeeding him a hand


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

rbp 4 135 said:


> more like feeeding him a hand
> [snapback]843103[/snapback]​


lollllllllllll


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Awesome Man, Fuccing Awesome!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Defenitly a very nice fish!! Get like a 10" koi in there and get some pics! haha


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

O ya, I have a baby one! Lets hope he grows up to be like yours in about 10 years! haha


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yeah once this guy comes outta his shell hes nuts i saw him at Shark Aquarium.. scary sh*t man haha


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

33truballa33 said:


> yeah once this guy comes outta his shell hes nuts i saw him at Shark Aquarium.. scary sh*t man haha
> [snapback]843410[/snapback]​


lol definately, he was trying to kill me every time i looked at him!!!!!! how long till you think till he breaks outa his shell and gets like that, ive had him for about 3 weeks now, and hes getting a bit more aggressive already


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> Awesome Man, Fuccing Awesome!
> [snapback]843366[/snapback]​


thanks for the compliments man


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

kove32 said:


> Defenitly a very nice fish!! Get like a 10" koi in there and get some pics! haha
> [snapback]843389[/snapback]​


just fed him a 8" koi i just picked up and he just ate yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i say about a fwe months till hes crazy again cause i think he was pretty used to his home at shark aquarium.. mayb sooner


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

NIce big Boy that you have there. I envy you


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Davo said:


> NIce big Boy that you have there. I envy you
> [snapback]843783[/snapback]​


thanks mman, hes awesome


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Rhomkeepers of the world unite !!!

Wonderful looking fish, my friend....well done.

Rich


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> Rhomkeepers of the world unite !!!
> 
> Wonderful looking fish, my friend....well done.
> 
> ...


thanks man!!







this guy is the best P ive evr had :laugh:


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

dude, WE NEED MORE PIX!


----------



## piranhafreak007 (Oct 20, 2004)

Phatboy said:


> dude, WE NEED MORE PIX!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will get nex pix up VERYYYYYYYYYY soon and more clear


----------

